
Lynx SD Menu Loader Version 2 - ikromin
https://atarigamer.com/articles/introducing-lynx-sd-menu-loader-version-2
======
SmellyGeekBoy
Interesting, I had a chance to get my hands on a Lynx a few years back but
turned it down due to a lack of decent flashcart solutions. Seems things have
come on a long way!

------
vanadium
I never thought I'd get my notice to update one of my flash cartridges from
HN, and here we are. It's a slick piece of hardware overall.

